
CWork: Cheap microjob platform for web scraping - mstfmomin
We have a very skilled group of people based in Bangladesh, who will do data scraping for you. We have developed a mobile app, where thousands of users can join and do one of your tasks. We have currently 500+ micro worker, who are ready to do the job. You can find more information on our website www.cworkmicrojob.com<p>Moreover, we provide have designed 3 steps data quality assurance system, where team leader of the workers views their submissions in the app, then if the leader approves, it comes to cWork microjob platform. Our in-house quality assurance team again checks the data. If the data quality is approved, then we send the data to the clients.<p>Additionally, you can log into your dashboard and view live working progress. You can see how many people are working, how many have submitted and how many is waiting in the que. After you get the data, you can finally accept or reject from your dashboard. If rejected the work goes back to the job pool.
======
tmaly
I need this kind of work.

How do you price this work?

